# first AF after failed ivf



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI ladies,

is the first af always really heavy and painful. i have now stopped the crione gel and wondering when af might start? and will it be very painful?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

After a failed IVF AF will be very heavy. Ask your lining is very thick. As for painfull, yes you will have cramping.. But mine have not really been any more painfull then a normal AF. But everyone is different. 

After stopping all drugs AF can take upto a week to arrive. I have had 3 BFNs all were different. IVF#1 I waited about 5 days, IVF#2 about 4 days, IVF#4 AF arrived on OTD (14dpEC). 

Your crinone gel may hold AF off for a few days. 

I am very very sorry for you BFN, there is no reason at all for it failing hun. Just bad luck.    

Natalie xxxx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

from my failed txs, my AF after failed ivfs have been heavier than usual but not anymore painful (cept for emotional pain). but then again ive always bleed before OTD anyway so its never been held off.


----------

